# Requiring Tips



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

You are the only driver in the area. Said pax want to go morr than 30 minutes away. Do you require a tip before agreeing to.take pax ?


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Before dude


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a new policy where I don't wait while people do errands or do trips outside my operating zone (no 90 minute rides to the boonies) without an upfront tip.

However, it seems passengers would rather not make their errand stop at all or request a different driver rather than pay an upfront tip. So although it might be possible to court upfront tips, it can also create some negativity, so you might consider just rejecting the ride altogether unless you're prepared to negotiate.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

valor said:


> I have a new policy where I don't wait while people do errands or do trips outside my operating zone (no 90 minute rides to the boonies) without an upfront tip.
> 
> However, it seems passengers would rather not make their errand stop at all or request a different driver rather than pay an upfront tip. So although it might be possible to court upfront tips, it can also create some negativity, so you might consider just rejecting the ride altogether unless you're prepared to negotiate.


That becuase you are in an area with many drivers. I am in a rich area with hardly any drivers. Many times I am the only person there. Either they give me a tip upfront or they dont get a ride


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Drive thru is minimum $5.00 tip first 10 minutes and $1.00 per minute after, I make it clear that if the cars not rolling I'm not making anything


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ringo said:


> Drive thru is minimum $5.00 tip first 10 minutes and $1.00 per minute after, I make it clear that if the cars not rolling I'm not making anything


How do you approach it? Are you just direct about it?

"Uber fares do not include timed/waiting fees. I am more than happy to make a stop for you and wait, but it will require $1 a minute tip due upon your return from the store."


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

If it's "required," then it's a fee, not a tip.

Maybe the passenger should _require _good service before tipping...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

renbutler said:


> If it's "required," then it's a fee, not a tip.
> 
> Maybe the passenger should _require _good service before tipping...


Feel free to wait for $0.12 a minute...


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Feel free to wait for $0.12 a minute...


What does that have to do with what I said?

I tell people I can wait a couple minutes TOPS, but after that, we're both better off if they end the ride and get another Uber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

renbutler said:


> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> I tell people I can wait a couple minutes TOPS, but after that, we're both better off if they end the ride and get another Uber.


Again, for $0.12 your going to wait a couple of minutes tops...

It's considered a "tip" because it's outside of the regular charge. Gratuity is still a considered gratuity even if its mandatory for parties over 6 people... likewise, if an Uber driver has to stop and wait, consider it mandatory gratuity in the same manner as restaurants charge for large parties... services rendered above and beyond the standard service.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

You can consider it or call it whatever you want, but if it's required, _it's not a tip.
_
It's really quite simple.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Direct but not demanding, look no one does anything in 2 minutes at a store your just setting up a bad sitution that's why i say $5 to have a car wait 10 minutes that's .50 a minute for pax who can't do math when they complain that other drivers have waited i just tell them I can drop them off at the store and they can have all the time they need, these people are under the impression were under their authority when they waste my time I'm done with that crap and have had very few problems doing this.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I've had people make very quick stops in a store while I wait. And they never demand that I wait -- they simply make a polite request. And when I kindly reply that I can't wait as long as they would like, they quietly go about their day.

So either you guys exaggerate, or you live in a market with a lot of rude and bossy people.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Rude and bossy is a bit extreme but that does happen where i live SF bay area has over 6 million people, no one can guarantee they will only be a couple minutes when they walk in a store in fact that may happen 10% of the time at best. Downtown SF the parking situation is extreme I remember a young woman asked me to drop her off at a corner liquor store and she will be right out no sooner did she step out parking enforcement was right behind me telling me to move i had no choice but to circle the block, well unless you have driven in a place like SF downtown you'll never know what I mean it took 15 minutes to get back to that corner, I couldn't cancel cause she had things in the car did she offer any tip? No in fact she seemed a little upset at me for leaving cause she said she walked back out in less than a minute and i was gone which I find doubtful there was a five deep line in that store. From now on if they want to step out of the car it has to cost them been burned too many times and people will not offer to make it right.


----------

